# Cherios In His New Home



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thought all of you who loved this little lad so much would like to see him in his new home.
He is happy & settled already. He has met the ladie's Daughters 2 Maine Coons and they are already getting along.*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw doesn't he look handsome! - bless him. He looks soo relaxed doesnt he.

XX


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

What a stunning boy.....:biggrin5: hes got a lovly face,,,,:cornut:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

doesnt that bring a smile to your face,seeing him so relaxed and happy in his new home, he looks even more stunning, ..


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh his lovely and got mates, looks very happy


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks everyone 
Yes Collie it does. I can see in his face he's happy & relaxed.*


----------



## angel1471 (Nov 4, 2008)

So nice to see him settled in straight away, how lovely. He's stunning xxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Angel*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

That is so great to see him settled hun. Really pleased that he has found such fantastic new slaves!

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Lou*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lovely pictures. Cherios looks very settled with his new family. Beautiful boy.:001_wub:


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

He looks so content, and what a stunner!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Lynn & Kay*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Last photo is great! He's got a great home there. :yesnod:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Aww it is lovely to see him settled. He is an absolutely stunning boy - they are one lucky family having him xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks BW & Hazel  They are lovely people*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Fab news that he has found a home  he's looking great as well, so grown up, and looks like he gets on great with his new 'siblings'!  Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Sarah
(voted for Todd by the way)*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow..he's grown into an even more handsome,cheeky chappie Selks,good to know he's still doing you proud and lovely to see he's settled in so well,a real credit to you,great pics too:001_wub:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwww bless Cherio So lovely to see him in his new home all settled & making friends. He is one very handsome young man, makes it all the more when he has found himself such a wonderful new home

Congratulations Wendy on helping to raise such a lovely boy!


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

What a gorgeous big boy


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

He looks so happy bless him x


----------

